# Warwickshire campsite near Chadwick End ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My OS road atlas gives a campsite near to Chadwick End in Warwickshire, to the east of the A 4177 ( A 41) It looks perfectly placed for a night or two when we visit Baddesley Clinton and Packwood House NT properties later this month.

Trouble is that we can't find anywhere that answers to that name on the web or in our directories. 

Does anyone know what it is called or can anyone recommend a good small place nearby ?

Thanks

G.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Unless I'm working from an old set of pushpins, there is a C&CC CS (hardstands and electric) just to the East of Chadwick End.

Haven't got my book to hand, but reference is map 139 site 151 if I'm up to date.

Also a CC CL just to the East of Wroxall.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for finding this RobinHood

We can find your reference in the 2003-2004 book but it is not in the latest one. Perhaps he has packed up. I'll phone tomorrow. Sounds just what we want.

G.


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Sorry cannot help with the site in question, but if all else fails the caravan club site at Warwick racecourse is not too far off.

Cheers and happy traveling

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Sparrow; unfortunately the days we wanted are race days and apparently that means you have to stay on site and cannot move in or out of the race course !

G


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Try looking under Solihull as I think Chadwick End is in that area.

There is aCLl at Blythe Waters Hampton Road, Eastcote, Solihull B92OJL Tel.01827 252066

139.SP191783


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Sorry forgot about that.
Good luck with the search

Mike


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
could always try hatton country world its just down the road or this cl site near by MR & MRS D. CLAPP, THE CROFT, DRUM LANE, HASELEY KNOB, WARWICK CV35 7NL [Tel:~01926 484447] 1ac lawned, pt hd, wc, h & c (charge), shwr (charge), raz pt, el pts, B & B, open all year, £8, awning £1.
If its still there, and if your hungry try The Black Boy at chadwick end on the A4141 haven't been for a while but used to be quite reasonable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks everyone for the useful sites. If we don't use them this year -looking a bit unlikely now due to ongoing illness problem in family- then we will certainly do so as soon as the NT houses open in spring. All of these look very convenient for both the places we want to visit.

Thanks again

G.


----------

